# Exposure Now Legal Tender For Photographers



## Microbois (May 12, 2015)

I came across this article on PetaPixel.com and thought it was some great news for us... I can't wait to start paying my bills with it. Hope you can do the same too!


----------



## Braineack (May 12, 2015)

it's legal today, you just need to find a sucker willing to pay you in free rent.


----------



## Overread (May 12, 2015)

They are 1 month and 1 day late


----------



## Psytrox (May 13, 2015)

Finally, a government that knows what they're doing!


----------



## Gary A. (May 13, 2015)

If you can pay rent with a proper exposure ... what happens if you are improperly exposed?


----------



## astroNikon (May 13, 2015)

If you are over exposed, you'll get arrested for indecency.


----------

